# Pedersen........exchange......brompton



## User42423 (28 Mar 2018)

Available here for either Part Ex or straight swap, is my 1980 Copenhagen Pedersen. 7-spd Sachs hub, Weinman brakes, alloy rims, leather hammock saddle.
Wanted:......Brompton 3-spd. Condition not important.


----------



## Shiner-W (20 May 2018)

Hi there is this still available, if so where are you based
Best Regards 

QUOTE="User42423, post: 5196059, member: 42423"]
View attachment 401860

Available here for either Part Ex or straight swap, is my 1980 Copenhagen Pedersen. 7-spd Sachs hub, Weinman brakes, alloy rims, leather hammock saddle.
Wanted:......Brompton 3-spd. Condition not important.
View attachment 401861
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shiner-W (20 May 2018)

High there is this still available, got a Six Speed Brompton could exchange.
Where are you based?
Regards
Shiner


----------

